# Does your tortoise's tail wag?



## George (May 23, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Has anyone ever seen their tortoise's tail move from side to side like it is wagging? I've seen it, but very rare, when they are walking. Is it a happy sign, Frankie's has actually wagged at least once but mostly it is like they move it from one side to the other. 

Does anyone know why or for what reason they do this - it is probably just so they are more comfortable but to 'wag' it - hummmmm


----------



## Laura (May 23, 2009)

SOme will 'wag' before a bowel movement.. 
mine will wiggle thier entire body when i spray them with the hose.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2009)

I'm with Laura on this one. They move their tail from side to side right before a bowel movement.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (May 23, 2009)

Dale wags his tail when he's out in his enclosure walking around. He'll be walking throught the grass and his tail will be investigating the area that he's walking on. That's what I've got from it.


----------



## purpod (May 23, 2009)

I once knew a RES tortie who would wag his tail when his owner took him out of his home & scratched his back; actually, he would wag his whole rear end, lol!

My personal experience has been the same as Laura & Yvonne; my leopards do such when they are defecating in the outdoor watering "pool".

You must have one happy tort on your hands, lol 
Purpod


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

That is such a cute question. My torts wag their tale when they are just walkin around. They do tend to speed it up before #2 though. I think it loosens them up or something. lol


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 23, 2009)

Too funny, the first time I took my Sulcata out for a walk around the pool he was wagging his tail like a little puppy.


----------



## Stazz (May 23, 2009)

Tallula wags her tail, without a bowel movement  I see it mostly after I take her out of the bath after a nice long warm soak, and she tends to want to run a marathon afterward! I just love the wagging tail  When she needs to make a "number 1 or number 2", she actually kinda lifts her tail.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 25, 2009)

Charlie does when changing textures or after using his tail to give him an extra lift up.
LOL -- Charlie is very happy!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 25, 2009)

I love tort tail wagging!


----------



## George (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Guys - I thought I was going mad! Frankie wags without doing a #2, so I'm going with the 'I've got a happy tort on my hands'!!!


----------



## Stazz (May 26, 2009)

Yep, I'd definitely say that George  Kudos to you hehe


----------

